# Titan Templates



## Dreamseller

has any one got any titan templates

i wanna make a forge world sized one like the chaos warhound titan

and has any one got any templates for a emporer class titan (the REALLY BIG ONES)

cheers


----------



## DeusMortemEst

Dreamseller said:


> has any one got any titan templates
> 
> i wanna make a forge world sized one like the chaos warhound titan
> 
> and has any one got any templates for a emporer class titan (the REALLY BIG ONES)
> 
> cheers



Wait... Are there three titan sizes?

Is it like scout titan - warlord titan - emperor titan?

Please explain.


----------



## Hespithe

Actually, from what I understand....

Knight Titans
Warhound Titans
Reaver Titans
Warlord Titans
Imperator Titans

Though, I doubt this is 100% correct or complete.


----------



## DeusMortemEst

Ok... and what are their differences? How do they differ in terms of weapons, size and appearance?


----------



## Dreamseller

warhounds i think are the smallest 

emporer is the biggest


----------



## Hespithe

I don't know the weapons loadout exactly, but obviously, the bigger they are the more they have. Knight Titans are more of an 'Epic' thing, I believe.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Knights are rarely seen nowadays and are really more of an old Epic thing. They're single-man war machines that bridge the gap between dreadnought-sized walkers and titans. There are a number of different patterns, the two notable ones being the Paladin and Castellan. 

Warhound scout titans are the smallest proper titans, and are used as a mobile reserve for the battle titans and as flank guards. Warhound titans mount main weapons systems in each arm, and have no point defense weaponry. Warhount titans have a crew of fiver-- a princeps, a gunner for each weapon, a comms operator, and an enginseer. 

The lightest battle titans are Reaver titans, which are only marginally larger than warhounds, but have a more pronounced stance and feature a huge missile launcher on the shoulders in addition to arm mounted weapons systems. Reaver-class titans have a crew of six-- a princeps, a gunner for each arm weapon, a gunner for the missile rack, an enginseer, and a comms operator.

The main battle titans used by the Imperium are those of the Warlord class. They are slow, but feature weapons systems able to flatten cities in single volleys. They stand head and shoulders above Reavers, and are more than twice the size of a Warhound. Most Warlord titans feature automated defensive systems around the legs, and additionally have shoulder-mounted heavy weapons systems that are generally not as powerful as those located in the arms-- the shoulder weapons are generally comparable to what is carried by a Warhound titan. A Warlord has a crew of ten-- a princeps, a gunner for each arm and shoulder weapon, two enginseers, a comms operator, and a servitor hardwired to each leg's defensive weapons systems. 

The largest titans fielded by the Imperium are the devastating Imperator titans, which tower over even Warlord-class titans. The deployment of such a war machine is a drastic measure, and many mount vortex weaponry. An Imperator Titan is no less than a mobile fortress, with butresses crewed by Skitarii armed with the myriad small arms common to the Imperial Guard. Depending on whether you count the guardsmen that fight from the butresses on the Imperator's legs, an Imperator titan can have a crew of several dozen. Integral to the titan's operations, however, are the princeps, gunners and loaders for the naval-class weapons mounted in the titan's arms, gunners for the shoulder and leg-mounted weapons, a full enginseer compliment, a comms operator, and a high priest of the Omnissiah to ensure that the most holy and potent of the Adeptus Titanicus' war machines are properly ministered to.


----------



## pathwinder14

Imperator to scale: (no it's not mine)

http://gargantklub.proboards15.com/index.cgi?board=Conversions3&action=display&thread=1124046645


----------



## chromedog

To answer the Op's question, though.

Yes, there are various groups on the net (yahoogroups, etc) that do have them. 
I'm a member of several. PM me for details.


----------



## titan slayer

hi can someone help me i'm looking for warhound templates if you can post it please do k:thanks

also can you please do not send copyright templates e.g forge worlds or you could be in a world of trouble so home made ones please
also i've already sorted legs


----------



## general

I've posted templates in the modelling section a week or two ago. Scroll through till you see warhound templates.


----------



## Ferogg the Engulfer

te titan classes are correct and i believe that there is either an emperor class warlord or an emperor class imperetor


----------



## Casmiricus

The Emperor Class is subdivided into two variants. One is long-range only (Think the grand-daddy of all artillery weapons), the other is an all-around brawler.


----------



## Col. Schafer

"Knights are rarely seen nowadays and are really more of an old Epic thing. They're single-man war machines that bridge the gap between dreadnought-sized walkers and titans. There are a number of different patterns, the two notable ones being the Paladin and Castellan. 

Warhound scout titans are the smallest proper titans, and are used as a mobile reserve for the battle titans and as flank guards. Warhound titans mount main weapons systems in each arm, and have no point defense weaponry. Warhount titans have a crew of fiver-- a princeps, a gunner for each weapon, a comms operator, and an enginseer. 

The lightest battle titans are Reaver titans, which are only marginally larger than warhounds, but have a more pronounced stance and feature a huge missile launcher on the shoulders in addition to arm mounted weapons systems. Reaver-class titans have a crew of six-- a princeps, a gunner for each arm weapon, a gunner for the missile rack, an enginseer, and a comms operator.

The main battle titans used by the Imperium are those of the Warlord class. They are slow, but feature weapons systems able to flatten cities in single volleys. They stand head and shoulders above Reavers, and are more than twice the size of a Warhound. Most Warlord titans feature automated defensive systems around the legs, and additionally have shoulder-mounted heavy weapons systems that are generally not as powerful as those located in the arms-- the shoulder weapons are generally comparable to what is carried by a Warhound titan. A Warlord has a crew of ten-- a princeps, a gunner for each arm and shoulder weapon, two enginseers, a comms operator, and a servitor hardwired to each leg's defensive weapons systems. 

The largest titans fielded by the Imperium are the devastating Imperator titans, which tower over even Warlord-class titans. The deployment of such a war machine is a drastic measure, and many mount vortex weaponry. An Imperator Titan is no less than a mobile fortress, with butresses crewed by Skitarii armed with the myriad small arms common to the Imperial Guard. Depending on whether you count the guardsmen that fight from the butresses on the Imperator's legs, an Imperator titan can have a crew of several dozen. Integral to the titan's operations, however, are the princeps, gunners and loaders for the naval-class weapons mounted in the titan's arms, gunners for the shoulder and leg-mounted weapons, a full enginseer compliment, a comms operator, and a high priest of the Omnissiah to ensure that the most holy and potent of the Adeptus Titanicus' war machines are properly ministered to."

I might be confusing things, but I read something about a titan so big it had an air strip on each shoulder. Is that true?


----------



## zas240

*POSTING TEMPLATES IS BAD. AND ILLEGAL.*


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem

Thank you I've been looking for those. Anyone got or seen any for the Reaver or Warlord? If anyone has them or know where I can get them pleas PM me.


----------



## Lord Torquemada

The Son of Horus said:


> Knights are rarely seen nowadays and are really more of an old Epic thing. They're single-man war machines that bridge the gap between dreadnought-sized walkers and titans. There are a number of different patterns, the two notable ones being the Paladin and Castellan.
> 
> Warhound scout titans are the smallest proper titans, and are used as a mobile reserve for the battle titans and as flank guards. Warhound titans mount main weapons systems in each arm, and have no point defense weaponry. Warhount titans have a crew of fiver-- a princeps, a gunner for each weapon, a comms operator, and an enginseer.
> 
> The lightest battle titans are Reaver titans, which are only marginally larger than warhounds, but have a more pronounced stance and feature a huge missile launcher on the shoulders in addition to arm mounted weapons systems. Reaver-class titans have a crew of six-- a princeps, a gunner for each arm weapon, a gunner for the missile rack, an enginseer, and a comms operator.
> 
> The main battle titans used by the Imperium are those of the Warlord class. They are slow, but feature weapons systems able to flatten cities in single volleys. They stand head and shoulders above Reavers, and are more than twice the size of a Warhound. Most Warlord titans feature automated defensive systems around the legs, and additionally have shoulder-mounted heavy weapons systems that are generally not as powerful as those located in the arms-- the shoulder weapons are generally comparable to what is carried by a Warhound titan. A Warlord has a crew of ten-- a princeps, a gunner for each arm and shoulder weapon, two enginseers, a comms operator, and a servitor hardwired to each leg's defensive weapons systems.
> 
> The largest titans fielded by the Imperium are the devastating Imperator titans, which tower over even Warlord-class titans. The deployment of such a war machine is a drastic measure, and many mount vortex weaponry. An Imperator Titan is no less than a mobile fortress, with butresses crewed by Skitarii armed with the myriad small arms common to the Imperial Guard. Depending on whether you count the guardsmen that fight from the butresses on the Imperator's legs, an Imperator titan can have a crew of several dozen. Integral to the titan's operations, however, are the princeps, gunners and loaders for the naval-class weapons mounted in the titan's arms, gunners for the shoulder and leg-mounted weapons, a full enginseer compliment, a comms operator, and a high priest of the Omnissiah to ensure that the most holy and potent of the Adeptus Titanicus' war machines are properly ministered to.



Yup, that's the largest (Imperator Class) but I like most is the Warlord Titan Class. Thanks for the indepth classification brother. I think those God-Machines are birthed in a Cathedral like hangers but during the Battle for Gryphonne IV one of the principle forge world of the Imperium. All of the Titans of the mighty War Gryphon Legion was gone within days of the fighting and the planet fell to the Tynanids.

Cheers!


----------



## Lord Torquemada

The template is most welcome brother this will surely ease up my conctruction of my Warhound. I only wish that some good heart talented brothers out there can make a template similar like this for a Warlord or even for an Imperator Class!:goodpost:

Cheers!


----------



## torealis

* ASKING FOR AND POSTING TEMPLATES OF GW MODELS IS ILLEGAL AND WILL GET US SHUT DOWN. THE APPROPRIATE PEOPLE HAVE BEEN FORMALLY WARNED.*


----------

